# 48 isn't that old



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

As my 48th birthday is a month away, I am having my own pitty party. In the past 6 years both of my sisters have passed away very young, my only sister-in-law passed away 15 years ago, also very young. A few months ago I lost my best friend. None of them got to celebrate thier 48th Birthday. Wishing I had them here still.
I do have my husband and our children and I love them more than anything but I am feeling like I am missing out on something.
Just feeling a little weepy today, thanks for listening.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear

But remember, not ONE of the people you lost would want you to be unhappy and live in misery.

I guarantee you that.....

You have to be able to move on and get past this horrific events in your life. For you, for your lost ones and most importantly, for your family that is still with you.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

((((Brandy))))


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

No, but 50 is. wha wha wha.......

And 50 and 3 months is even worse.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

You have a lot of living ahead of you. Make the most of it! Plan wonderful things to do with your family and friends. Have backyard barbecues, take family road trips, take up that hobby you've always wanted to do, celebrate everything, small and big and everything in between.

It's perfectly normal and ok to be sad about your lost loved ones. Try and let that lead you to committing to living every moment.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

48 is awesome.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

I know exactly how you feel. I lost my two best friends over the last 5 years...guys I did all sorts of adventures with. Now when I am out hunting, flying, road tripping, their faces haunt my travels. I really miss them.

But it is important to plod on, do new adventures, make new friends. Others are in exactly the same situation, lamenting the same raw deals. Go for it

BTW, I found getting a dog really helps a lot! Got a rescue dog and she goes with me everywhere. I think the wife is actually getting jealous of her


----------



## nuclearnightmare (May 15, 2013)

Brandy

What do you feel you're missing out on?


----------



## nuclearnightmare (May 15, 2013)

murphy5 said:


> I know exactly how you feel. I lost my two best friends over the last 5 years...guys I did all sorts of adventures with. Now when I am out hunting, flying, road tripping, their faces haunt my travels. I really miss them.
> 
> But it is important to plod on, do new adventures, make new friends. Others are in exactly the same situation, lamenting the same raw deals. Go for it
> 
> BTW, I found getting a dog really helps a lot! Got a rescue dog and she goes with me everywhere. I think the wife is actually getting jealous of her


Dogs are miracles.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

I will soon be 58 years old and have not felt any different (physically or mentally) since I was about 40. Yes, my parents are gone and one or two other people that were closer in age to me but that's life as you grow older ... you lose people.

Maybe I'm just lucky because I have zero health problems as of yet? Mostly I believe it's attitude ... if you think you are old then you are. Me, I still have places I want to go and new people to meet.

What are your dreams OP?


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

You could follow my wife's saying "It's our destiny to die!" which is great if you believe in a afterlife, but if you don't?

AGING SUCKS!! 48 is old I'm almost 40 and am old too over 1/2 way done.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

nuclearnightmare said:


> Brandy
> 
> What do you feel you're missing out on?


smooth...really smooth brandy....


----------



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

nuclearnightmare said:


> Brandy
> 
> What do you feel you're missing out on?


I feel like I am missing that female connection of the people that knew everthing about me, that I would have with these other females my age. It is like I lost my sounding board. I feel overwhelmed because I am the go to person for all of my neices and nephews on both sides of the family, because the all have burried thier mothers. 

We have 2 dogs and they are great! My husband and I go out with friends. I am getting out with friends and meeting new people too, the connection is just not there.


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

Well I hope 48 is not old, since my W will be 48 this Saturday, and I will be 48 this October !


----------

